# Anything positive about Zoloft?



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Is there anyone who has anything good to say about Zoloft. Has anyone found it's helped with pain and constipation?


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Wow, that's really sad and scary that no one answered. I've got a prescription in my purse I haven't had filled yet. I keep putting it off. I was on Zoloft years ago and it worked great. But each time I went off of it and came back in it didn't work as well. I've taken such a long break from it I hope that it will work again for me. It changed my life the first time.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah, I was also surprised and scared that I had not replies to such a general common question. Maybe not having replies says a lot.Do try it again ... if it helped in the past, I am sure it will help now. Did it have any effect on pain or constipation or both?I took it years ago before having IBS and felt no difference, just got major headaches but I was on 200mg. Maybe with IBS it may be different and one doesnt need such high doses.Please keep in touch and let me know how you do on Zoloft. I guess you'll be starting on 50mg. I will start on half a 25mg because my stomach is so sensitive and meds hurt like crazy.


----------

